# Quicktime PlugIn macht Ärger...



## mirscho (18. Januar 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Ich schau mir ab und zu mal Videos im Internet an ( Trailer etc. ). Vieles sind davon *.mov Dateien. Also benutze ich Quicktime. Ich habe einfach iTunes 7 installiert. Soweit so gut.

Bis gestern ging das auch noch. Heute dann habe ich mein PC neu installiert, allerdings mit der gleichen Konfiguration ( Software/Hardware ).,ausser das ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und nen HTML Editor fehlt sowie die Soundkarte raus ist. Ich habe übrigens WinXP mi Internet Explorer zum anschauen.

Nun es geht immer noch. Allerdings muss ich das Fenster jedesmal erst einfach fast so klein machen, wie das Video ist (die Videos sind ca 400x400px groß. Auf diese Größe muss ich auch das Browser Fenster machen. Gestern nicht. Es liegt auch nicht an den Videos. Das sind dieselben wie gestern. Genauso wie die Seite. 


Also wer mit zu so nem Problem ne Lösung hat, der ist der Held....


----------

